# A very majestic Majestic – Paua Abalone Fountain Pen



## Triple Crown (Apr 8, 2012)

A little high on the bling factor, but still a very awesome pen!  I’ve been salivating over several kinds of pens I’ve seen on IAP since joining in January.  The Paua Abalone pens have been high on my wish list.  (Next I hope to get a Capt G Watch blank set for my one and only Emperor.)

  I was lucky enough to get to Roy’s website (The Classic Nib) in time to score this great blank set!  My wife says that it is appropriate for an Easter pen because it makes her think of a Fabergé egg and the colors look Eastery.  

  This was my first fountain pen and my first Majestic.  Had a good time making it yesterday and really enjoy writing with it.  This is also the most expensive pen that I’ve ever made.  

  As is the norm, everything gets rushed though.  I had hoped to get a couple more pictures of the pen with the cap on, but battery went dead on the camera and now I need to head to Grandma’s for Easter dinner…  Comments and Critiques welcome.  Thanks!!

  Greg


----------



## renowb (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful pen! Nice job! I love that Paua Abalone!


----------



## 76winger (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful pen, I really like the Majestics and yours came out really great.


----------



## watch_art (Apr 8, 2012)

Wooooow.  

That stuff is gorgeous.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 8, 2012)

The Paua shell pen looks Majestic! well done.


----------



## Toni (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly what John said!! I just love Paua shell


----------



## Lenny (Apr 8, 2012)

That is Incredible!!! Fantastic pen!


----------



## danrs (Apr 8, 2012)

What a pen.  Great work.


----------



## Spectrewiz (Apr 8, 2012)

That's a really cool pen. I sure would like to make a fountain pen like that!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 8, 2012)

Very well done!!!


----------



## Triple Crown (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  I'm sure that I am going to spend a good portion of the work day today just looking at the swirls and colors and taking the cap off and putting it back on!  Writing nonsense stuff and making doodles...  Basically just playing with it!


----------



## danrs (Apr 9, 2012)

That's a fantastic pen;  or should I say "MAJESTIC."


----------



## Padre (Apr 9, 2012)

Really pretty pen.  Great work!


----------



## rich gubbin (Apr 9, 2012)

Amazing looking pen, i,d love to have a go at making one, not quite there yet tho.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 9, 2012)

Greg, the Majestic has always been a high end pen, and hasn't been given its due because of the pimp crystal on the clip. Matching it up with abalone is the perfect choice, thank you for showing it. You've done both the component set and the blank proud.


----------



## BradG (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats very eye catching  nicely done


----------

